# Cheltenham



## Mariposa (12 February 2019)

Sorry, I just can't hold in the excitement any longer! 4 WEEKS UNTIL CHELTENHAM!!!

Best week of the year! Who is going? Who are your fancies? Will Native River defend his title? Is Presenting Percy going to lead them all a merry dance? Will Apple's jade show the boys how it's done? So many amazing races, so many amazing horses and just 4 weeks to go! 

Ah I love Cheltenham!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 February 2019)

It's 7.5 weeks until the National... Just saying!

Lol! I've not really looked much into Chetlenham but Apple's Jade taking on the Champion Hurdle will easily be the highlight of the meeting!

I am quite looking forward to watching Malone Road in the Bumper - I used to ride his mother in the yard. Another that I hope will be in the bumper and is worth watching is Embittered - the Fame And Glory half brother to Bucket Heid.


----------



## Mariposa (14 February 2019)

EKW said:



			It's 7.5 weeks until the National... Just saying!
		
Click to expand...

What did you make of the weights in the National? And how is the gorgeous Arthur?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 February 2019)

Arthurs weight is great again for this year! This new handicapper is being quite appeasing to most people and has done a good job. Phil Smith seemed to go out of his way to annoy people over it all! 


Arthur is in good form at home. He misses Haydock this weekend due to vaccinations... so I think he heads to Kelso for a spin in a few weeks.


----------



## MyBoyChe (14 February 2019)

Cant wait. Those dates are the first that get marked off in the office diary every year, even though I only work mornings its MY week, ride mine in the morning, home for an unhealthy late breakfast and then sofa for the afternoon. Absolute bliss....no real fancies this year, I do think its actually quite open and with just over 3 weeks to go, theyve still got to get 'em there!


----------



## Fiona (14 February 2019)

I can't wait 

Fiona


----------



## Mariposa (4 March 2019)

8  more sleeps!

Loving this rain for Native River's chances! Not loving this rain for a soggy few days next week!


----------



## scotlass (5 March 2019)

Other than Apple's Jade, I've no other real fancies this year either, especially after the beautiful Penhill was sidelined.  So many have missed work, missed races etc for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 March 2019)

Ive just sent out my yearly Cheltenham Game message to everyone on the yard. I cant really get psyched for Cheltenham these days. I much prefer Aintee.

I doubt we will have a runner at Cheltenham this year. All of ours need at least 50 to come out of the races before they get a space and that is very, very unlikely to happen sadly.


----------



## RobertMills (11 March 2019)

Have high hopes for this year too! Iâ€™ve been reading updates from this Cheltenham Races 2019 news provider, and it seems that the festival has become rather interesting. Iâ€™m looking forward to Elliottâ€™s performance this year, and Iâ€™m a bit sad that some of the horses Iâ€™m considering will miss Cheltenham, especially those affected by the stricter BHA rules.


----------



## minesadouble (11 March 2019)

Has anyone any hot tips then??

Roll on tomorrow...currently plodding through my first and last working day of the week!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2019)

We have had the first faller of the Festival already! Matt Chapman fell off the fence he was climbing over ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ 

We have a few runners and the rain will help Big River today in the Ultima Chase.

I would love to see Apple's Jade do it for the mares but I would also like to see Bouvoir D'air silence his critics and win a 3rd Champion Hurdle.

Glen Forsa in the Arkle for me though. Lovely lovely big horse!


----------



## Clodagh (12 March 2019)

I really want Buveur D'Air (I never support the Irish runners) but I do love Laurina, those ears, wouldn't she make a cracking hunter! I love Kalishnikov, he is so handsome and it is exciting to have a jumper trained near me. If I take my heart out of it Glen Forsa though.
Either of the top greys for the supreme. I love a grey.
As you can tell me approach to fancied horses is not very traditional, I never bet so I am allowed to pick horses for all sorts of odd reasons.
Willie Mullins is having a time of it with other horses at Aintree. He looked stressed today, but surely Aintree can't be more inconvenient than home? At least he can pop up the troad to see them if he wants to.


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 March 2019)

Lalor and Lady Buttons would be the horses I would like to see do well.  I hate to see the big stables winning everything, of course the big yards are masters of their trade and supported by the great, the good and the hugely wealthy owners who keep the sport afloat, but for me, a win by a small trainer is good to see.


----------



## Clodagh (12 March 2019)

AdorableAlice said:



			Lalor and Lady Buttons would be the horses I would like to see do well.  I hate to see the big stables winning everything, of course the big yards are masters of their trade and supported by the great, the good and the hugely wealthy owners who keep the sport afloat, but for me, a win by a small trainer is good to see.
		
Click to expand...

I love Lalor, as he has great ears too. BUT I do get fed up of the constant banging on about Richard Woollacott. Kayley has been training him for a year now, I am not saying Richard should be forgotten, far from it, but all the showing of her in tears after his win at Aintree is, I think, not a nice thing to do to her.


----------



## scotlass (12 March 2019)

Delighted for EKW and all the team at Arlary / Kilduff on Big River's brilliant 4th at Cheltenham in testing conditions.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2019)

Whoop whoop! Great run from Big River! Grest run from lake View Lad in 3rd for Nick Alexander too!


----------



## blodwyn1 (12 March 2019)

So sad to see buveir d aire fall but ironic he crossed the line with the winner!


----------



## bonny (12 March 2019)

That was an anticlimax !


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2019)

Theres a surprise ... Ruby down at the last ...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 March 2019)

Hoping ITV upload the footage so I can watch it on their player later love the BBC text commentary as was so useful to have a tab open with it at work.

Exactly the same race for Ruby as well.

Those who are watching live do they show the footage of the retired racehorses parading? I usually skip the chit chat on catch up but I'd like to see them?


----------



## bonny (12 March 2019)

Just love the armchair jockeys, ruby did nothing wrong, the horse just fell, it happens !


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2019)

bonny said:



			Just love the armchair jockeys, ruby did nothing wrong, the horse just fell, it happens !
		
Click to expand...

It does just happen but it happens to happen to him more than anyone else at the last ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ he didnt need to ask the horse for a long one, there were no challengers, in deep and pop would have done nicely! And I'm not talking out of my pocket as I don't bet very often and never on him ðŸ˜‚ 

I was disappointed in Apples Jade. She ran no race at all but the winner is a lovely young horse with a bright future ahead of him!


----------



## bonny (12 March 2019)

EKW said:



			It does just happen but it happens to happen to him more than anyone else at the last ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ he didnt need to ask the horse for a long one, there were no challengers, in deep and pop would have done nicely! And I'm not talking out of my pocket as I don't bet very often and never on him ðŸ˜‚

I was disappointed in Apples Jade. She ran no race at all but the winner is a lovely young horse with a bright future ahead of him!
		
Click to expand...

Time will tell, the placed horses havenâ€™t been setting the world alight, it was a strange race after all the hype ....apples jade just seems to hate running at Cheltenham for whatever reason


----------



## bonny (12 March 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Hoping ITV upload the footage so I can watch it on their player later love the BBC text commentary as was so useful to have a tab open with it at work.

Exactly the same race for Ruby as well.

Those who are watching live do they show the footage of the retired racehorses parading? I usually skip the chit chat on catch up but I'd like to see them?
		
Click to expand...

They showed a few, master minded among them which was nice to see


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 March 2019)

bonny said:



			They showed a few, master minded among them which was nice to see
		
Click to expand...

Roughly when were they shown? Someone had uploaded photos onto the racehorses where are they now Facebook but I cant seem to find them now they were lovely photos too ðŸ˜¢


----------



## bonny (12 March 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Roughly when were they shown? Someone had uploaded photos onto the racehorses where are they now Facebook but I cant seem to find them now they were lovely photos too ðŸ˜¢
		
Click to expand...

I think before the champion hurdle but Iâ€™m not sure sorry


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (12 March 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Roughly when were they shown? Someone had uploaded photos onto the racehorses where are they now Facebook but I cant seem to find them now they were lovely photos too ðŸ˜¢
		
Click to expand...

The individual posts were taken down by admin but they were readded to the dedicated Cheltenham thread on there. The one of Saphir Du Rhue ... Oh dear! Someone get the lassy a jacket ... or a bra!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 March 2019)

I did see the Saphir one when they were first added I thought she must be absolutely freezing!! 

Lovely to see Cue Card ridden by his old stable hand.

Anyone got any news on the fallers in the last the BBC thing has finished but firstly said 3 were getting treatment then that one was still down but 2 had got up?


----------



## Clodagh (12 March 2019)

Apples Jade didn't like being taken on, IMO. Melon ran brilliantly. I have never heard of the winner before, but wasn't he gorgeous? Loved Buveur D'Air still winning, albeit minus a jockey.
Benie de Dieux took a horrible fall, they showed it repeatedly on Racing channel, she was very lucky not to break her neck. ITVs coverage was appalling, were there actually any horses there? I gave up and went to Racing channel instead.
Well done EKW, Big River was great - and love his silks!
A really good day. THere was carnage in the last race for the amateurs, some of them need to go hunting more often.


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 March 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			I did see the Saphir one when they were first added I thought she must be absolutely freezing!!

Lovely to see Cue Card ridden by his old stable hand.

Anyone got any news on the fallers in the last the BBC thing has finished but firstly said 3 were getting treatment then that one was still down but 2 had got up?
		
Click to expand...

Graham Wylie/Mullins horse lost.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 March 2019)

Fingers crossed for a horse to be declared a non-runner by 1pm tomorrow in the Boys race on Friday! If one comes out Sky gets a run!


----------



## Clodagh (13 March 2019)

God I get nervous before Altior runs. How do his connections cope!?ðŸ˜†


----------



## Tihamandturkey (13 March 2019)

What a star ðŸ¤©


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (13 March 2019)

Wow. Started getting excited as Hell's Kitchen was doing well and I'd stuck a pound on each way at huge odds after a weird hunch I felt this morning when I don't usually bet but I do love Altior.

Why would you try and go up in trip when hes doing so well at this distance?

Glad Rich Ricci didn't win he makes my skin crawl ðŸ˜‚


----------



## joosie (13 March 2019)

Doesn't sound like any of you have seen this! 1 horse dead and 3 jockeys suspended for continuing on exhausted horses.

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...ham-festival-national-hunt-chase-horse-racing


----------



## bonny (13 March 2019)

joosie said:



			Doesn't sound like any of you have seen this! 1 horse dead and 3 jockeys suspended for continuing on exhausted horses.

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...ham-festival-national-hunt-chase-horse-racing

Click to expand...

Your point is ? We have been watching a champion, thatâ€™s what people are commenting on


----------



## Clodagh (13 March 2019)

Tihama said:



			What a star ðŸ¤©
		
Click to expand...

Isn't he! He just lollops along, him and Nico both look so chilled out! Love 'em.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (13 March 2019)

bonny said:



			Your point is ? We have been watching a champion, thatâ€™s what people are commenting on
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I was going to say


----------



## Tihamandturkey (13 March 2019)

Clodagh said:



			Isn't he! He just lollops along, him and Nico both look so chilled out! Love 'em.
		
Click to expand...

Perfection ðŸ™‚


----------



## joosie (13 March 2019)

bonny said:



			Your point is ? We have been watching a champion, thatâ€™s what people are commenting on
		
Click to expand...

Erm, I don't have a point. It's called News! Thought since people mentioned this race earlier on in the thread that they would be interesed in an update. Jesus Christ this forum has gone nasty.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (13 March 2019)

joosie said:



			Erm, I don't have a point. It's called News! Thought since people mentioned this race earlier on in the thread that they would be interesed in an update. Jesus Christ this forum has gone nasty.
		
Click to expand...

You came off as goady tbf


----------



## bonny (13 March 2019)

The only downside to the itv coverage is this coverage of what people are wearing ! Itâ€™s not ascot, does anyone care ?


----------



## joosie (13 March 2019)

Tihama said:



			You came off as goady tbf
		
Click to expand...

Goady isn't a word so I don't know what you mean. But this is a thread about Cheltenham, posted in the News section, and I posted a News article about Cheltenham, about a race that has already been mentioned, so I'm not entirely sure what the issue is here. Excuse me for contributing, learned my lesson there didn't I!


----------



## Tihamandturkey (13 March 2019)

joosie said:



			Goady isn't a word so I don't know what you mean. But this is a thread about Cheltenham, posted in the News section, and I posted a News article about Cheltenham, about a race that has already been mentioned, so I'm not entirely sure what the issue is here. Excuse me for contributing, learned my lesson there didn't I!
		
Click to expand...

Goady is a slang word commonly used on discussion boards - it means to goad or provoke someone into an argument - I think you probably know this ðŸ˜†


----------



## bonny (13 March 2019)

Tiger roll , the most underrated horse in history ?


----------



## Tihamandturkey (13 March 2019)

bonny said:



			The only downside to the itv coverage is this coverage of what people are wearing ! Itâ€™s not ascot, does anyone care ?
		
Click to expand...

And the shouting ðŸ˜³ I did just comment to my OH about the ridiculous hats - NH was always about the racing not the fashion ðŸ™„


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 March 2019)

What a horse Tiger roll is! He may not win a Gold Cup but he is certainly a Cheltenham Legend! 

As much as I would love to see him come home in front in the National again I would prefer Arthur to instead ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜Š 

I am glad Gordons horses have picked up a bit of form today. Yesterday was shocking! 1 place that was all! The rest ran no sort of race!


----------



## joosie (13 March 2019)

Tihama said:



			Goady is a slang word commonly used on discussion boards - it means to goad or provoke someone into an argument - I think you probably know this ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

No, I actually don't. I'm 34, there's actually a lot of young person slang I don't know. Funny how MY post was perfectly innocent yet YOU are the one who seems determined to pick a fight. Over and out!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 March 2019)

joosie said:



			Doesn't sound like any of you have seen this! 1 horse dead and 3 jockeys suspended for continuing on exhausted horses.

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...ham-festival-national-hunt-chase-horse-racing

Click to expand...


I saw that and I was also very disapointed in whichever channel (I actually think it was ITV...) picked Ruby Walsh falling at the last as their moment of the day! They had a brilliant Supreme winner, a fantastic Arkle winner and a 5yo beauty winning the Champion Hurdle by 15 lengths and yet they choose a horse falling ... how to make the public like racing! Not! Idiot's! 

I didnt watch the amatuer race but I was appaled when I saw the results of the carnage that went on. Im not sure I agree with some of the bans though.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (13 March 2019)

joosie said:



			No, I actually don't. I'm 34, there's actually a lot of young person slang I don't know. Funny how MY post was perfectly innocent yet YOU are the one who seems determined to pick a fight. Over and out!
		
Click to expand...

I'm 56 & def not after an argument ðŸ˜„


----------



## bonny (13 March 2019)

EKW said:



			I saw that and I was also very disapointed in whichever channel (I actually think it was ITV...) picked Ruby Walsh falling at the last as their moment of the day! They had a brilliant Supreme winner, a fantastic Arkle winner and a 5yo beauty winning the Champion Hurdle by 15 lengths and yet they choose a horse falling ... how to make the public like racing! Not! Idiot's!

I didnt watch the amatuer race but I was appaled when I saw the results of the carnage that went on. Im not sure I agree with some of the bans though.
		
Click to expand...

Did you hear Tony McCoyâ€™s comments about it ? I agreed with every word and well done him for saying it


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 March 2019)

Yeah I caught up with that just now. Its good to have the perspective of such a well regarded jockey who tells you exactly what would have been going on in the heads of the lads riding. And not that of a pencil pusher who wants to appease the fluffy bunny huggers!


----------



## scotlass (13 March 2019)

Altior - superb, beautiful athlete.


----------



## Clodagh (13 March 2019)

bonny said:



			Tiger roll , the most underrated horse in history ?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know that he is under rated - how could he be, with his results? Didn't he just stroll in today though, amazing!


----------



## bonny (13 March 2019)

Clodagh said:



			I don't know that he is under rated - how could he be, with his results? Didn't he just stroll in today though, amazing!
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s winning the cross country race, there are some who think he could be winning the gold cup ! Hard to oppose him now for a second national ?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (13 March 2019)

Tiger Roll wouldn't win a Gold Cup. He is a high class Handicapper but he is not a top class horse. He would run his race and be placed but he wouldn't win it. Very very few horses do both the Gold Cup and the National. They are 2 different types of horses completely.


----------



## bonny (13 March 2019)

EKW said:



			Tiger Roll wouldn't win a Gold Cup. He is a high class Handicapper but he is not a top class horse. He would run his race and be placed but he wouldn't win it. Very very few horses do both the Gold Cup and the National. They are 2 different types of horses completely.
		
Click to expand...

How many horses can you name that have won a triumph hurdle, several cross country races, a grand national and then come back and run like he did today ? I think he could be anything and I wish they would campaign him differently and have a go, heâ€™s proved he can win anything else !


----------



## Clodagh (13 March 2019)

bonny said:



			How many horses can you name that have won a triumph hurdle, several cross country races, a grand national and then come back and run like he did today ? I think he could be anything and I wish they would campaign him differently and have a go, heâ€™s proved he can win anything else !
		
Click to expand...

I think his heart and his breeding would get him up that hill. I would love to see him in it as well. I would prefer him in that than the National tbh, I don't like the National that much.


----------



## Chiffy (14 March 2019)

Late to this post but have to register that I love Altior and also Nicoâ€™s cool riding. I find it increasingly hard to watch though as I canâ€™t bear the thought of something going wrong as it does so often with horses. Long may he reign!


----------



## Velcrobum (14 March 2019)

Bryony Frost and Frodon have won the Ryanair stunning race!!!!!


----------



## Velcrobum (14 March 2019)

Another nail biter but Paisley Park just blitzed his race got stuck in the middle of the field and then showed a stunning turn of speed to catch and pass the leaders and win by close to 3 lengths. Another stunning race.....


----------



## Rowreach (14 March 2019)

Just back in time to watch, how emotional was that for an afternoon's racing?!


----------



## blodwyn1 (14 March 2019)

I was in tears watching frodon!  I am watching it again on plus 1!


----------



## tristar (14 March 2019)

well done bryony and frodon


----------



## bonny (14 March 2019)

What a couple of races, just amazing !


----------



## Dobiegirl (14 March 2019)

Lizzie just won the last and it just shows girls are just as capable as the boys with the right horses, today was one of the best days ever, just so emotional and a lovely comment from Aiden Coleman whose first thought after the line was of his friend, what a loss he was as well as the horse.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (14 March 2019)

Was really hoping Sam spinners jockey who was supposed to be in court about drink driving didn't win!

Glad Paisley Park won as nice for the owner, lots of lady riders winning this festival 3 of them now isnt it?


----------



## Rowreach (14 March 2019)

Girls are on fire!


----------



## Clodagh (14 March 2019)

God I am exhausted from crying. Then when Noel Fehily announnced his retirement and he started I was gone. OMG. On the gin now.


----------



## neddy man (14 March 2019)

EKW said:



			Fingers crossed for a horse to be declared a non-runner by 1pm tomorrow in the Boys race on Friday! If one comes out Sky gets a run!
		
Click to expand...

Any joy?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2019)

neddy man said:



			Any joy?
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not! He comes home tomorrow morning. If you look on the yards fb page there are some videos of him being ridden out by the boss this morning - he was far better behaved than I expected and Im not going to lie I am slightly disappointed in him for not taking the mickey ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ 

I didnt see much of cheltenham. I had the delights of a very mudy Hexham ...


----------



## Rowreach (14 March 2019)

EKW said:



			Sadly not! He comes home tomorrow morning. If you look on the yards fb page there are some videos of him being ridden out by the boss this morning - he was far better behaved than I expected and Im not going to lie I am slightly disappointed in him for not taking the mickey ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

I didnt see much of cheltenham. I had the delights of a very mudy Hexham ...
		
Click to expand...

Hexham is lovely this time of the year ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 March 2019)

Rowreach said:



			Hexham is lovely this time of the year ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I havent been to Hexham in 3 years! I avoid the place like the plague! I hate it!


----------



## Clodagh (14 March 2019)

A friend of mine lives with a jockey. He was riding at Huntingdon yesterday, so she left him to it and went to Cheltenham with a friend. I said to OH - imagine being the box driver (or whatever) one goes to Cheltenham and the other somewhere else!


----------



## minesadouble (14 March 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Was really hoping Sam spinners jockey who was supposed to be in court about drink driving didn't win!

Glad Paisley Park won as nice for the owner, lots of lady riders winning this festival 3 of them now isnt it?
		
Click to expand...

In fairness the jockey's hearing was rescheduled due to his Cheltenham commitments and innocent until until proven and all that.....


----------



## Mariposa (14 March 2019)

Well I've just about stopped crying from Bryony's amazing win! 

I was there on Tuesday (in the driving rain!) and was right next to the final hurdle when Benie fell. Poor mare had mud and earth all over her face, she looked very unhappy - lovely girl that she is. 

Tomorrow I'm hoping for a Team Tizz 1/2/3 in the Gold Cup. Hope it starts raining, come on Native River!


----------



## Rowreach (14 March 2019)

I'm going to be glued to the telly all day tomorrow, with a son racing Schools' Head on the Tideway in London in the morning, and Cheltenham in the afternoon.  I shall call it "working from home"


----------



## Clodagh (14 March 2019)

Rowreach said:



			I'm going to be glued to the telly all day tomorrow, with a son racing Schools' Head on the Tideway in London in the morning, and Cheltenham in the afternoon.  I shall call it "working from home" 

Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/#
Is that the 'Head of the River'? My OH has all his flags, faded now, up on the wall. Whether it is or isn't, best of luck to him.


----------



## Clodagh (14 March 2019)

Mariposa said:



			Well I've just about stopped crying from Bryony's amazing win!

I was there on Tuesday (in the driving rain!) and was right next to the final hurdle when Benie fell. Poor mare had mud and earth all over her face, she looked very unhappy - lovely girl that she is.

Tomorrow I'm hoping for a Team Tizz 1/2/3 in the Gold Cup. Hope it starts raining, come on Native River!
		
Click to expand...

It was an awful fall, I was hoping for an update on how she was. She looked a bit sore.


----------



## Rowreach (14 March 2019)

Clodagh said:



https://www.facebook.com/#
Is that the 'Head of the River'? My OH has all his flags, faded now, up on the wall. Whether it is or isn't, best of luck to him.
		
Click to expand...

Yes!  And thank you.  Last year they were 27th in the start order and finished 8th - this year they are starting 8th .....


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (14 March 2019)

Just watching on catch up now, love Bryony Frost's interviews she speaks so enthusiastically and always so quick to compliment the horse. Frodon looks like he'd make a fantastic hunter/eventer.


----------



## Clodagh (15 March 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Just watching on catch up now, love Bryony Frost's interviews she speaks so enthusiastically and always so quick to compliment the horse. Frodon looks like he'd make a fantastic hunter/eventer.
		
Click to expand...

She is amazing, isn't she? She can make anyone, horsey or not, feel the bond.


----------



## Chiffy (15 March 2019)

I am always late to the party here! But Briony and Frodon, awesome and inspiring! â¤ï¸


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2019)

I think what sets Bryony Frost aside from the other female jockeys is that she genuinely praises the horses. She is still like a little 6yo girl that wants to paint her pony with pink sparkles and put a unicorn horn on it! The others just see them as a means to an end to win races.


----------



## Chiffy (15 March 2019)

I agree EKW, she was putting words into Frodonâ€™s mouth! So funny!
She just seems to relish the moment and what the horses do for her rather than thinking about this is one for girl power or furthering her career.


----------



## bonny (15 March 2019)

So, moving on to today, who will win the gold cup ? Anyone got any ideas ?


----------



## Clodagh (15 March 2019)

Chiffy said:



			I agree EKW, she was putting words into Frodonâ€™s mouth! So funny!
She just seems to relish the moment and what the horses do for her rather than thinking about this is one for girl power or furthering her career.
		
Click to expand...

Did you see the Opening Show where Alice Plunkett asked Rachel Blackmore about being a 'lady jockey' (I hate that term). She got a cold stare and a very terse reply. Even Richard Hoiles said it was patronising to keep saying it. These women riders are amazing and gender irrelevant. I hope the anti women riders like Henrietta Kngiht can now move into the 20th century (it would be nearer than they are now).


----------



## Clodagh (15 March 2019)

bonny said:



			So, moving on to today, who will win the gold cup ? Anyone got any ideas ?
		
Click to expand...

The GC has never been the best race of the meeting for me, so it tends to come as an afterthought! I absolutely love Might Bite but I don't think he has ever got over last years effort. I won't abandon him now though. I love Native River. As long as it is British trained!!


----------



## Brummyrat (15 March 2019)

EKW said:



			I think what sets Bryony Frost aside from the other female jockeys is that she genuinely praises the horses. She is still like a little 6yo girl that wants to paint her pony with pink sparkles and put a unicorn horn on it! The others just see them as a means to an end to win races.
		
Click to expand...

That's similar to what I said on a FB page last night, she is like a pony mad kid still, just love it.  What a ride she gave the horse and he was so genuine for her, that leap at the ditch top of the hill!  I was in bits at work just hearing it second hand from people who were watching it.  Now all we need is Thistlecrack to make this fairytale come true, him or his stablemate will do for me *prays


----------



## Chiffy (15 March 2019)

I would like Mite Bite but not holding my breath, we havenâ€™t seen him to be able to assess if he is back to form.
Thistlecrack has definitely regained form but whether he can win again remains to be seen.
Otherwise I think I would like Clan des Obeaux, at least he is exciting to watch. Native River is a good horse but just rather workmanlike.
Just my opinion , I donâ€™t bet, just get attached to certain horses, I always loved Denman much more than Kauto Star.


----------



## Amymay (15 March 2019)

OMG!!!! Horrific


----------



## MurphysMinder (15 March 2019)

First time watching live this week and wish I hadn't, that was horrible


----------



## Amymay (15 March 2019)

Iâ€™ve turned it off.


----------



## bonny (15 March 2019)

Talk about the highs and the lows


----------



## blodwyn1 (15 March 2019)

I felt physically sick, poor sir Eric!


----------



## ChestnutWelshie (15 March 2019)

And after he was so good having that shoe put back on. Poor fella, hope the adrenaline stopped him feeling too much pain before he was PTS. Very sad for all his connections


----------



## Amymay (15 March 2019)

Same leg too. Just completely tragic.


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 March 2019)

amymay said:



			Same leg too. Just completely tragic.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly his broke a hind before the fore went.


----------



## Rowreach (15 March 2019)

On a lighter note, John Francome used to teach me at Pony Club  (he's aged quite well!).


----------



## Cortez (15 March 2019)

bonny said:



			Talk about the highs and the lows
		
Click to expand...

Yes, perhaps we could talk about that? Or perhaps not....


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 March 2019)

Hoping that horse is just winded in the gold cup managing to watch on my break at work so first race I've seen but Sir Erec sounds pretty horrific as been following the text commentary.


----------



## Rowreach (15 March 2019)

Doesn't look good


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 March 2019)

Never good when they bypass a fence got to go back to work but also fearing the worse 

Had a feeling about the winner was cheering on Annibale Fly as he looks like my old loan pony


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2019)

They went off like absolute s**t off a shovel! A good winner, a true run race and a very emotional jockey! You could see he wanted Oli Bell to go away so he could enjoy the moment and have a wee cry!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 March 2019)

Any news on the stricken horse?


----------



## SpringArising (15 March 2019)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Any news on the stricken horse?
		
Click to expand...

Invitation Only? It was PTS if so.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (15 March 2019)

SpringArising said:



			Invitation Only? It was PTS if so.
		
Click to expand...

Oh not good was hoping it was just winded


----------



## MagicMelon (15 March 2019)

I find Cheltenham absolutely sickening. 2 days in and 3 horses dead, its incredible really


----------



## neddy man (15 March 2019)

Invitation only was PTS and was the owners second loss  this week.


----------



## Velcrobum (15 March 2019)

neddy man said:



			Invitation only was PTS and was the owners second loss  this week.
		
Click to expand...

It will be interesting to hear what the stewards think as the first and third fatality were ridden by the same jockey namely Willie Mullins son. The second one Sir Erek broke a leg on the flat which sadly happens and not just in racing. Sadly saw it happen in a field many years ago and that horse had to wait for a vet to arrive. The ones racing have a vet attending to them very very quickly far quicker than other types of horse activity.


----------



## Cortez (15 March 2019)

MagicMelon said:



			I find Cheltenham absolutely sickening. 2 days in and 3 horses dead, its incredible really 

Click to expand...

Seven died last year.


----------



## tristar (15 March 2019)

oh the glory, the champagne flowing, the ranting raving jumping up and down with joy    while some poor baby horse is breathing its last a few yards away, i really cannot cope with the extremes of racing, its a step too far, the greed of asking for everything will one day bring racing to its knees, its a bit like the coliseum 2000 years ago where blood was spilled in front of a baying crowd, not much has changed really people love the ultimate thrill, except its the horses that pay and that makes it seem so unjust.


----------



## Cortez (15 March 2019)

I cannot think of any sports with human athletes that regularly results in its' participants dying.....


----------



## bonny (15 March 2019)

tristar said:



			oh the glory, the champagne flowing, the ranting raving jumping up and down with joy    while some poor baby horse is breathing its last a few yards away, i really cannot cope with the extremes of racing, its a step too far, the greed of asking for everything will one day bring racing to its knees, its a bit like the coliseum 2000 years ago where blood was spilled in front of a baying crowd, not much has changed really people love the ultimate thrill, except its the horses that pay and that makes it seem so unjust.
		
Click to expand...

Baby horse ? Sentimental tosh


----------



## Cortez (15 March 2019)

bonny said:



			Baby horse ? Sentimental tosh
		
Click to expand...

Dead horse: there, that better?


----------



## scotlass (15 March 2019)

Not sure how I've felt about Cheltenham 2019.

There have been some true highs ... Altior, Frodon, Tiger Roll, Andrew Gemmell's infectious joy at his horse Paisley Park winning, Bryony Frost's interview and Willie Mullins finally training a Gold Cup winner.

Some disappointments .. the mystery and hype of Presenting Percy (found to be lame on finishing), Buveur D'Air, Apple's Jade and Mark Chapman still being employed by ITV Racing.

And some terrible lows in the deaths of Ballyward, Sir Erec and Invitation Only and the devastation their owners, trainers, jockeys, lads / lassies are feeling.


----------



## tristar (15 March 2019)

ah!      but there i am sentimental about horses, to  me they are all baby horses, even my 23 year is  is my baby.


----------



## tristar (15 March 2019)

yes devastation, thoughts are with them


----------



## Clodagh (15 March 2019)

I think saying baby horses is pathetic and demeaning to the horse, unless it is a foal. And then just call it a foal.
The fatalities are really sad but no one is ever going to agree on whether or not racing should exist so I will just say I feel so very sorry for the connections of those who lost horses this week.


----------



## Clodagh (15 March 2019)

Rowreach said:



			On a lighter note, John Francome used to teach me at Pony Club  (he's aged quite well!).
		
Click to expand...

I pick up (Pheasants) with his nephew...nom nom!


----------



## Cortez (15 March 2019)

Clodagh said:



			I think saying baby horses is pathetic and demeaning to the horse, unless it is a foal. And then just call it a foal.
The fatalities are really sad but no one is ever going to agree on whether or not racing should exist so I will just say I feel so very sorry for the connections of those who lost horses this week.
		
Click to expand...

I'm rather more sorry for the horses, actually.


----------



## tristar (15 March 2019)

personally i think NOT calling a four year old a baby horse is pathetic and tosh. [whatever tosh means?]

as a breeder and trainer i am only too aware of how young 4 years is in terms of maturity and life span, it is demeaning to fail to acknowledge the gravity of the tragedy of a four year old horse losing its life in a devastating way,`` really sad``  just does`nt cover it for me, so we may well say we will never agree, and leave it at that.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 March 2019)

There have been some tremendous highs this week and some real fairytale stories. Paisley Park and Klassical Dream being just 2! 

The highlight of day one was that fantastic little horse winning the Champion Hurdle - Espoir D'Allen. He really put them to the sword. It would have been more intersting if Buveur D'air had stayed on his feet as, ok he had no weight to carry and didnt jump any more hurdles but he had a lot of ground to make up once he got up and he still won by a nose on the line! And then of course you have Big River who was so badly outpaced down the back, completely out of camera shot and then all of a sudden there he is on the line poking his nose out for 4th place! A domestic National is on the cards now I think depending on where has the softest ground.

Day two saw Altior and Tiger Roll doing what they do best - jumping and galloping! I have to say I can't see Tiger Roll being beaten in the National again this year. He is such a gritty, tough, terrier of a horse who wont back down from a fight!

Day 3 we had the wonderful Paisley Park whose story - along with that of his owners is what really brings people into racing. Its not a big trainer, its not a big owner, its not a big name and yet he defied all odds and made a name for himself! And with his owners absolute sheer delight at winning - thats why we love what we do! Our lad, Voix D'eau ran a good race. He finished back in the pack and I didnt expect anything more given that he is a true good ground horse so the softer ground will have blunted him a bit. But he is home safe and sound and goes onto Aintree in  a few weeks.

The final day started with a great sadness and finished on a high for that same stable and owner combination. But the highlight of the day has to go to the Gold Cup! It can't not! They went off at a blistering pace! This made it a truly run race in which the winner made it look relatively easy! Al Boum Photo could possibly be the horse that comes back to win again. He is young enough, gutsy enough and clearly more than good enough! And the Master Of Cheltenham finally got the crowning jewel of jumps racing! Willie Mullins can retire happy! And on the plus side it wasnt a Rich Ricci, Gigginstown or McManus horse that won! Though Annibale Fly was cannoning home yet again. His day will come in another big race. 

Onward bound to Aintree now!


----------



## Clodagh (16 March 2019)

EKW said:



			There have been some tremendous highs this week and some real fairytale stories. Paisley Park and Klassical Dream being just 2!

The highlight of day one was that fantastic little horse winning the Champion Hurdle - Espoir D'Allen. He really put them to the sword. It would have been more intersting if Buveur D'air had stayed on his feet as, ok he had no weight to carry and didnt jump any more hurdles but he had a lot of ground to make up once he got up and he still won by a nose on the line! And then of course you have Big River who was so badly outpaced down the back, completely out of camera shot and then all of a sudden there he is on the line poking his nose out for 4th place! A domestic National is on the cards now I think depending on where has the softest ground.

Day two saw Altior and Tiger Roll doing what they do best - jumping and galloping! I have to say I can't see Tiger Roll being beaten in the National again this year. He is such a gritty, tough, terrier of a horse who wont back down from a fight!

Day 3 we had the wonderful Paisley Park whose story - along with that of his owners is what really brings people into racing. Its not a big trainer, its not a big owner, its not a big name and yet he defied all odds and made a name for himself! And with his owners absolute sheer delight at winning - thats why we love what we do! Our lad, Voix D'eau ran a good race. He finished back in the pack and I didnt expect anything more given that he is a true good ground horse so the softer ground will have blunted him a bit. But he is home safe and sound and goes onto Aintree in  a few weeks.

The final day started with a great sadness and finished on a high for that same stable and owner combination. But the highlight of the day has to go to the Gold Cup! It can't not! They went off at a blistering pace! This made it a truly run race in which the winner made it look relatively easy! Al Boum Photo could possibly be the horse that comes back to win again. He is young enough, gutsy enough and clearly more than good enough! And the Master Of Cheltenham finally got the crowning jewel of jumps racing! Willie Mullins can retire happy! And on the plus side it wasnt a Rich Ricci, Gigginstown or McManus horse that won! Though Annibale Fly was cannoning home yet again. His day will come in another big race.

Onward bound to Aintree now!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliantly put.


----------



## blodwyn1 (16 March 2019)

I have very mixed emotions after this cheltenham festival. The brilliant altior, tiger roll, frodon and paisley park and then the worst end to a horse I have seen racing in poor sir erec. I am no longer looking forward to the national.


----------



## tristar (16 March 2019)

i feel the same blod


----------



## Mariposa (17 March 2019)

Days of highs and lows. My hightlights were Paisley Park, Frodon and Ch'tibello in the County Hurdle. Altior - watched through my fingers, was amazing - and Tiger Roll made it look easy!

 My lows, Lost in Translation being beaten by Defi - I really wanted him to win, I love that horse, and of course Sir Erec. Like so many others I felt sick to my stomach and left the room in tears. 

I love racing so much, but I felt numb watching the rest of the day's racing.


----------



## DD (17 March 2019)

https://www.league.org.uk/news/inju...Sn8YYcep6hOPClc1CU1-wxFuKoYm0eDABYPLyshvVdbV4 time to ban horse racing and dog racing.


----------



## minesadouble (17 March 2019)

LACS - really???


----------



## Amymay (17 March 2019)

As Cheltenham Festival claims its first victim of 2019, a leading animal welfare charity is asking _â€œWould you watch football if injured players were killed after a match? So why support horse racing?â€_

Click to expand...

How is that even an argument?

I can absolutely appreciate that there are arguments against the racing industry, and Lord know it has its failings.  But the paragraph above from the LACS is just ridiculous.


----------



## tristar (17 March 2019)

its not ridiculous  it shows the different value we put on the life of an animal compared to a human,  the difference is the horse is an innocent victim who is not aware of the risks and is not in a position to make a choice, but the people who expose the horse to the risks know very well what may happen in a bad fall .


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 March 2019)

The other difference is a practical one - it's much easier to fix a human broken leg than it is an equine one. Think of the times where money and veterinary expertise has been desperately thrown at trying to fix a horse's leg (Barbaro comes to mind) by the end of it, you can't help but wonder if the treatment was far crueler than just euthanizing straight after the accident. When it goes wrong for people however, amputating is a real option.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 March 2019)

tristar said:



			its not ridiculous  it shows the different value we put on the life of an animal compared to a human,  the difference is the horse is an innocent victim who is not aware of the risks and is not in a position to make a choice, but the people who expose the horse to the risks know very well what may happen in a bad fall .
		
Click to expand...

As we all knew when we tacked our horses up this morning to do whatever we did with them.


----------



## minesadouble (17 March 2019)

tristar said:



			its not ridiculous  it shows the different value we put on the life of an animal compared to a human,  the difference is the horse is an innocent victim who is not aware of the risks and is not in a position to make a choice, but the people who expose the horse to the risks know very well what may happen in a bad fall .
		
Click to expand...

But we already know there is a different value placed on the life of an animal to that of human, that is why we use animals as a food source but not fellow humans.


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 March 2019)

my friends horse broke a hind leg when he cantered over to see her.  it happens to the most well looked after horses even if they are never ridden.  there is no way to change that and although a racehorse being put down is horrible he/she is not suffering for long as opposed to the horses and ponies who are left to starve or dumped when they are dying so the scum who own them can get rid.  i dont now watch the grand national live, i would rather watch the replay later, i wish they would have fewer runners in it and not let so many lower ability horses run ...


----------



## bonny (17 March 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			my friends horse broke a hind leg when he cantered over to see her.  it happens to the most well looked after horses even if they are never ridden.  there is no way to change that and although a racehorse being put down is horrible he/she is not suffering for long as opposed to the horses and ponies who are left to starve or dumped when they are dying so the scum who own them can get rid.  i dont now watch the grand national live, i would rather watch the replay later, i wish they would have fewer runners in it and not let so many lower ability horses run ...
		
Click to expand...

They donâ€™t let horses with lower ability run, those days have long gone.


----------



## HashRouge (18 March 2019)

amymay said:



			How is that even an argument?

I can absolutely appreciate that there are arguments against the racing industry, and Lord know it has its failings.  But the paragraph above from the LACS is just ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

I think some of the animals rights campaigners, who don't have much to do with horses on a daily basis, don't understand the impracticalities of a horse recovering from a broken leg. I couldn't help wading into a Facebook post by a friend last year (maybe after Cheltenham actually) where he was complaining about horse racing and horses being put down after breaking a leg - I basically said, look, complain about racing all you like (and I did agree with quite a lot of what he was saying), but the part where they put horses to sleep when they break their legs is actually the only humane option. He was actually really interested when I explained a bit about horse biology and behaviour and why it makes recovering from an injury like a broken leg so difficult. 

For me, the biggest issue with racing has always been how early they back them. The thought of horses being sat on at 18 months old, as I believe many racehorses are, just does not sit right with me at all. And I've never really understood why the need to race them so early - are they faster as 2 year olds? But surely no-one would notice the difference if it was a group of 5 year olds racing on the flat? I would like there to be a minimum age limit in place, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## tristar (18 March 2019)

when you tack up your horse to ride it in the morning the chances of it having a fatal accident during work are somewhat different to a young not fully mature horse galloping at full speed over fences in a gang of other horses all trying beat it  in an environment the horse is not used to.

and jockey inexperience, jack kennedy`s horse coming into the last hurdle was ridden in such a disgusting and unprofessional way it pecked on landing and he fell off.

life is life whether human or animal, is it a matter of value? yes we have dominance but how we chose to use that says a lot about how much respect we have for animals and the choices we make for them.

we have have had horses in a sling for up to five weeks,but is insurance another factor/ if i a horse has a fatal accident racing surely they can claim from the insurance


----------



## bonny (18 March 2019)

tristar said:



			when you tack up your horse to ride it in the morning the chances of it having a fatal accident during work are somewhat different to a young not fully mature horse galloping at full speed over fences in a gang of other horses all trying beat it  in an environment the horse is not used to.

and jockey inexperience, jack kennedy`s horse coming into the last hurdle was ridden in such a disgusting and unprofessional way it pecked on landing and he fell off.

life is life whether human or animal, is it a matter of value? yes we have dominance but how we chose to use that says a lot about how much respect we have for animals and the choices we make for them.

we have have had horses in a sling for up to five weeks,but is insurance another factor/ if i a horse has a fatal accident racing surely they can claim from the insurance
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure you know what you are writing about ?


----------



## tristar (18 March 2019)

cheltenham dear


----------



## bonny (18 March 2019)

tristar said:



			cheltenham dear
		
Click to expand...

In that case we watched different events, what race or horse was jack Kennedy riding or might you have got that wrong too ?


----------



## tristar (18 March 2019)

it is`nt a case of so many horses die racing but  so many more  horses die from neglect , heap the two lots together , its the whole total of deaths that concerns me.


----------



## tristar (18 March 2019)

you would have to be pxssed or stupid to miss that one!


----------



## bonny (18 March 2019)

tristar said:



			you would have to be pxssed or stupid to miss that one!
		
Click to expand...

Take it you are both !


----------



## tristar (18 March 2019)

ah but i did not miss it you did obviously     di dums!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 March 2019)

bonny said:



			They donâ€™t let horses with lower ability run, those days have long gone.
		
Click to expand...

i know that the qualification rules are there,    but what i meant was,   have less runners by excluding the ones with less experience and keeping the more experienced horses in a smaller field...


----------



## bonny (18 March 2019)

I donâ€™t believe they can do any more to make the grand national safer short of not having it.


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 March 2019)

i still believe that having less runners qould help


----------



## bonny (18 March 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			i still believe that having less runners qould help
		
Click to expand...

Of course if there were less runners less horses would fall, if they removed all the jumps non of them would fall.


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 March 2019)

no need to be sarcastic!!!!!, 
i am not a fluffy bunny and am not against racing , in  fact i watch it regularly and know that horses legs are fragile and they CAN break even without fences i am trying to be realistic regarding the national....


----------



## hopscotch bandit (18 March 2019)

tristar said:



			when you tack up your horse to ride it in the morning the chances of it having a fatal accident during work are somewhat different to a young not fully mature horse galloping at full speed over fences in a gang of other horses all trying beat it  in an environment the horse is not used to.
		
Click to expand...

Of course, you are right.

  Its rather like the argument of the climber scaling a mountain without ropes and when you say "that's dangerous" they turn round and reply 'well you could get run over by a bus'.  Doh.


----------



## Templebar (18 March 2019)

I feel like the problem is we have created a rod off our own backs. Everyone said make the jumps smaller and safer so what happens they go even faster, the horses are more lightweight and bred even more for speed rather than horses 10 or more years ago.


----------



## bonny (18 March 2019)

splashgirl45 said:



			no need to be sarcastic!!!!!,
i am not a fluffy bunny and am not against racing , in  fact i watch it regularly and know that horses legs are fragile and they CAN break even without fences i am trying to be realistic regarding the national....
		
Click to expand...

I wasnâ€™t being sarcastic, either we keep the grand national or we donâ€™t but it cannot change anymore and still be a unique race.


----------



## Clodagh (18 March 2019)

bonny said:



			I wasnâ€™t being sarcastic, either we keep the grand national or we donâ€™t but it cannot change anymore and still be a unique race.
		
Click to expand...

IMO it is no longer unique or even interesting, except for the vast prize money. I like Thursday at Aintree the best.


----------



## Mariposa (19 March 2019)

Horses break legs on the flat, they break them over jumps. It is heartbreaking to those who care for them and love them. But it is part and parcel of racing, in fact ANY equestrian sport - in fact it is just a fact of horses. Look at Vautour - that amazing chaser broke a leg in the field. It happens and it's just very very sad. Sir Erec just had me in floods, just very sad.

And as for the Grand National - I can take it or leave it. I love the Topham though! And the Aintree Bowl and Aintree Hurdle - much more exciting than the National!


----------

